
Show HN: Made a drone video in Switzerland (ps: watch with sound) - tariqrauf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRsswQkf3Es?src=hn&campaign=hackernews
======
jansan
Beautiful video of a beautiful country. But people seem to be quite in a hurry
as you can see at 0:19
[https://youtu.be/BRsswQkf3Es?t=19](https://youtu.be/BRsswQkf3Es?t=19)

------
donkeyd
Pretty cool. I like the fast moving transitions, but IMHO you've overdone it a
bit, maybe mis it up with some more traditional transitions.

~~~
tariqrauf
Fair feedback, intentionally went a little extra but you're right in that its
probably a little too extra :) Here is another video I shot in the Himalayas
with more traditional transitions (bare cuts):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NYwewKYHB4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NYwewKYHB4)

~~~
perilunar
Really nice! I think even the bare cuts are too jarring and don't match the
pace and length of the shots. I'd prefer a simple dissolve personally.

------
perilunar
Beautiful footage, but the transitions almost gave me motion sickness. Is
there a longer, slower cut?

------
corbpie
With transition packs less is best

